# Car leasing vs. buying



## Renee236

Hi!
I am going to be moving to NZ in a few weeks. I'm planning to stay for a year and maybe extend after. 
Does anyone have any experience with leasing a car? It seems like such a hassle to buy and then maybe have to sell again after a year (also I have no knowledge of cars, so that doesn't really help either  )
Thanks! Renee


----------



## kiwiemma

Leasing is relatively expensive, particularly for a short term lease (ie, a year would be short term compared to the more common 3 year lease). You can get an online quote from Honda.co.nz, there might be other companies you could find online that would give you a quote, to give you some idea of costs.


----------



## kiwigser

*Leasing*

Although not an expert on the subject, I believe its only economical leasing if you are self employed and able to claim against tax and also claim back the GST.

Its easy to buy a used car fairly cheaply here, just get the AA to check the vehicle out. I have bought several cars that way, odd ones quite old and have not had any expensive mistakes.


----------



## Renee236

Thanks, maybe I should venture in to the world of used cars.....


----------



## Friedkiwi

*buying a car*



kiwigser said:


> Although not an expert on the subject, I believe its only economical leasing if you are self employed and able to claim against tax and also claim back the GST.
> 
> Its easy to buy a used car fairly cheaply here, just get the AA to check the vehicle out. I have bought several cars that way, odd ones quite old and have not had any expensive mistakes.


I learned from the local dealers that you can get financing as an immigrant, but only for the length of your visa- so our 2 yr visa means we will have 2 yrs to pay the car off in full.

Also, the dealers want 20-30 percent downpayment, so plan accordingly.


----------



## jsharbuck

In addition you may be required to make a 25 to 50% deposit. US credit means very little here. Try Dave Allen Motors


----------

